# Any good numbers for the edge out of destin



## bite me a fish (Jul 16, 2011)

I haven’t been able to fish in awhile and was sure hoping to meet some folks on here that know about the edge and further out , just got a boat and a new Suzuki 200 rigged up by Lou’s in gulf breeze, Gary and Tina,Darren are awesome folks
Thanks for any advice or help


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Someone should be along and at least give you a starting point!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome aboard and just be careful, part of the Massachusetts is floating around somewhere....might have made it that far.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

The Edge is just a break that's on every topo map out there. As for numbers farther than that, they'll be alot harder to come by. Most spend many hours and many dollars finding them. Put a little time in and hit the 100's of publicized numbers till you get your crew, your boat, fishing tactics and you dialed in. They will come.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Out of destin you will want to go SW for the closest good edge bottom. Head towards the Oriskany from Destin and when you hit 180’ slow down and just zig zag all over that drop. You can find dozens of good spots in no time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bite me a fish (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you sir very much for the information 
I’ve fished a lot out of Destin with friends
Just not in my own vessel ,I’m fixing to put some time in looking for some spots
Just needed some guidance from experienced folks


----------



## BlueH20 (Jul 9, 2018)

Down load google earth pro if you don't have it. I fished a spot i found 40' miles south of Ob and have a new red snapper spot. We caught one after another. you will have to change the Lat Lon out put settings to work with the boat Nav.


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

FWC has LOTS of artificial reef coordinates loaded into file that can be found here: http://myfwc.com/conservation/saltwater/artificial-reefs/


Sort for Okaloosa and Walton Counties for reefs near Destin.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

sniperpeeps said:


> Out of destin you will want to go SW for the closest good edge bottom. Head towards the Oriskany from Destin and when you hit 180’ slow down and just zig zag all over that drop. You can find dozens of good spots in no time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty much this. Tune in your bottom machine and you can pick up a good bit of detail trolling. A couple might be false alarms but I have found quite a number of scamp and mingo holes on the troll.


----------

